# Post-Sandy Roll Call



## ecchef (Oct 30, 2012)

How is everyone doing?


----------



## pitonboy (Oct 30, 2012)

Ask Son--he's nearest the water


----------



## ecchef (Oct 30, 2012)

Ryan....?


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm going to call Ryan in a few minutes and see how he made out. I know that his town got nailed hard.


----------



## Dream Burls (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm way above 39th Street and away from the crane on 57th so no problems here.


----------



## jayhay (Oct 30, 2012)

Here in Philly it wasn't all that bad. Monday morning being the worst of it with lots of rain and some winds. Had to walk to work in it, we were one of the only restaurants open. Hope everyone is safe.


----------



## James (Oct 30, 2012)

I remember reading that Son lives in Jamaica, which isn't too far from me. This area of Queens seems to be ok; I hope Son and everyone else is well.


----------



## heirkb (Oct 30, 2012)

Uptothehilt said:


> I'm way above 39th Street and away from the crane on 57th so no problems here.



Same. Other than a few windows opening, nothing happened around here.


----------



## Salty dog (Oct 30, 2012)

We're feeling it a little here in fly over country. 

Lake Michigan


----------



## DeepCSweede (Oct 30, 2012)

Scott, 

I was going to see if you were going to swing down to the lakefront, sounds like kenosha / northern IL is getting some of the best waves. Cool pic. Surfers were out downtown Milwaukee this morning.
Eric


----------



## Mike9 (Oct 30, 2012)

I feel like we dodged a huge bullet. We had maybe a combined inch of rain, wind was not as big a factor as it could have been and we did not loose power. Folks south and west of us didn't fare so well.


----------



## Salty dog (Oct 30, 2012)

DeepCSweede said:


> Scott,
> 
> I was going to see if you were going to swing down to the lakefront, sounds like kenosha / northern IL is getting some of the best waves. Cool pic. Surfers were out downtown Milwaukee this morning.
> Eric



Wind Point, froze my butt off.


----------



## Korin_Mari (Oct 30, 2012)

Parts of Manhattan/Queens/Brooklyn has no electricity or internet, and the subways have completely flooded. It's a pretty crazy. No one knows when work, school, or transportation will start back up. 

I looked out the window to see a whole crowd of people, ambulances and fire trucks out my window. I went outside after several hours, because I was so curious as to what was going. My friend asked the nearest police officer what was going on, and he pointed up... 





Yea... I live 2 blocks away from that and we were literally at the evacuation cut off point. It was quite unnerving to see this crane dangling 90 floors high, but it didn't fall last night so everything is okay. 

Now I'm just worried about Son's restaurant and Korin, since they're both downtown and I heard it got hit pretty hard. We all fear that the basement flooded. We wanted to check, but the traffic lights are out, which means we'd be in for a 4 hour walk to and from Korin to not be able to do anything.

I hope everyone here is safe and sound. :[


----------



## mainaman (Oct 30, 2012)

Here in South west VA, we got some of both rain and wind, and snow but being in between all that's going on it is rather mild here.


----------



## The hekler (Oct 30, 2012)

I am in VA beach at the moment wind and a bunch of rain but everything alright except a few flooded roads, talked to my family in NJ last night, they lost power but everything seemed alright. Still need to check on friends in W. VA and NYC.


----------



## jayhay (Oct 30, 2012)

I miss Michigan so much, the Great Lakes are the best, beautiful. Thanks for the pic, salty.


----------



## markenki (Oct 30, 2012)

Korin_Mari said:


> Now I'm just worried about Son's restaurant and Korin, since they're both downtown and I heard it got hit pretty hard. We all fear that the basement flooded. We wanted to check, but the traffic lights are out, which means we'd be in for a 4 hour walk to and from Korin to not be able to do anything.


I wish both of you well, and hope the damage isn't too bad.


----------



## brainsausage (Oct 30, 2012)

We're still dealing with some black/brown outs here. But no major damage or flooding that I've heard of. Hope everybody south of me made out ok...


----------



## sachem allison (Oct 30, 2012)

Doing alright, Don't know if the restaurants fine or not. All of the power is still out and the whole neighborhood around my restaurant is flooded and a building front collapsed across the street. all the subways around the neighborhood are flooded.


----------



## Seth (Oct 30, 2012)

Mild here in Philly but lots of power out. Got mine back around 10 pm. 36 hrs. - got off easy!


----------



## hax9215 (Oct 30, 2012)

Having a good thought for all of you.

Hax the Cook CLEAVERS RULE!!!


----------



## ecchef (Oct 30, 2012)

I think it's time for the US to start looking at the survivability of its infrastructure. We get 135 knot winds here that flip over humvees, but the utilities don't crash that badly. Well, NYC is tough and Bloomberg's got his s**t together. I have faith that Christie will act effectively as well.


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 31, 2012)

No word from Ryan yet


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Oct 31, 2012)

The area where I live largely dodged a bullet this time. Couple of towns near by had some serious flooding (they are on the water), but we have seen mostly damage from fallen trees. There was very little rain in the past couple of days, thankfully, as a larger rainfall would have almost certainly flooded my shop (sump pumps without power are pretty useless).

Power in my shop has been down since Monday, hopefully will be up sometimes today, as I can't do much work in a pitch-black basement.

At my home we had power throughout the storm, but our power comes in underground.

M


----------



## K-Fed (Oct 31, 2012)

My apologies if this is in bad taste.


----------



## DwarvenChef (Oct 31, 2012)

Saw one like this when I was stationed in Fairbanks AK, it snowed 1/2" in Virginia and cities where shutting down, while we where sitting on 188" in 35 days... and still had to get to work...


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 1, 2012)

Ryan checked in last night. We got to talk for about 2 mins before he lost cell service again. he said that his basement is flooded and there's a giant boat sitting on the sidewalk 2 blocks from him! They're all OK though so that's all that matters.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Nov 1, 2012)

Dave Martell said:


> Ryan checked in last night. We got to talk for about 2 mins before he lost cell service again. he said that his basement is flooded and there's a giant boat sitting on the sidewalk 2 blocks from him! They're all OK though so that's all that matters.



Good to hear he's okay.


----------



## eaglerock (Nov 1, 2012)

Any idea if there is problems in Fairlawn, nj ?

I can't reach my uncles


----------



## knyfeknerd (Nov 1, 2012)

Anybody heard from Rick (Theory)? 
I don't think he's close to the coast, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Nov 1, 2012)

eaglerock said:


> Any idea if there is problems in Fairlawn, nj ?
> 
> I can't reach my uncles



From what I've been able to gather, hurricane force wind gusts have had a major impact in Fair Lawn, but flooding has been minimal. There are power and phone lines down, but no serious flooding like in other places. It may take until next week until service is restored. It's likely your uncles are okay, but without power or phone service.

Link: http://fairlawn-saddlebrook.patch.com/topics/hurricane+sandy+fair+lawn

Rick


----------



## sudsy9977 (Nov 2, 2012)

Holy ****..no power. Alive. Damage but coping. Towns r literally gone in some parts including where our wedding is in a few weeks


----------



## ecchef (Nov 3, 2012)

Holy crap, Ryan. Back up plans?


----------



## sudsy9977 (Nov 3, 2012)

No I need a place that cand hold 300 people a dance floor and bring in our on catering. It ain't looking too good


----------



## eaglerock (Nov 3, 2012)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> From what I've been able to gather, hurricane force wind gusts have had a major impact in Fair Lawn, but flooding has been minimal. There are power and phone lines down, but no serious flooding like in other places. It may take until next week until service is restored. It's likely your uncles are okay, but without power or phone service.
> 
> Link: http://fairlawn-saddlebrook.patch.com/topics/hurricane+sandy+fair+lawn
> 
> Rick



Thank you for the information. ill try to call again in a couple of days.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Nov 3, 2012)

knyfeknerd said:


> Anybody heard from Rick (Theory)?
> I don't think he's close to the coast, but I'm not sure.



Rick is fine. I emailed with him couple of days after the storm.

M


----------



## riverie (Nov 3, 2012)

Most area in Queens should be okay beside those trees fell down. One of the worst is lower east side Manhattan. I work at the hotel in that area and they said the earliest we can get the power back is on Monday . The good news is the gas stations should get supply this afternoon. Glad you okay right there Marko....


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 3, 2012)

sudsy9977 said:


> No I need a place that cand hold 300 people a dance floor and bring in our on catering. It ain't looking too good




:scared4:


----------



## mattrud (Nov 3, 2012)

We got power back late last night. Opened back up today.


----------



## cookinstuff (Nov 4, 2012)

Sounds like typical restaurant work, eh Matt?


----------



## DwarvenChef (Nov 4, 2012)

cookinstuff said:


> Sounds like typical restaurant work, eh Matt?



LOL Been there done that


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 5, 2012)

I talked to Ryan tonight, he said that he's still without power and gas. He's in a sucky situation for sure.


----------



## apicius9 (Nov 5, 2012)

Oh boy, that sucks. I hope everybody will get back to normal soon. 
Stefan


----------



## sachem allison (Nov 5, 2012)

mattrud said:


> We got power back late last night. Opened back up today.



Yea, us too. power came on and we were told to show up as quick as we can an be ready for customers. we made pancakes, eggs, and bacon because, that's all we had. next day had 80% of the menu redone and tomorrow hopefully, we get the rest of our stuff. The problem is most of the produce companies and vendors are on the lower west side next to the water. lot of them got wiped out. No seafood in much of the city right now. Contingency plans and good seafood vendors are the key. Things are being driven in from other states and fedexed over night.


----------



## sachem allison (Nov 5, 2012)

K-Fed said:


> View attachment 11040
> 
> 
> My apologies if this is in bad taste.



actually, the funny thing is most of the folks in the city, were out and about ignoring the storm until they got hit and the next day Macy's dept store was completely packed with shoppers.


----------



## WildBoar (Nov 5, 2012)

My aunt lives pretty close to Theory; here power finally came back on early last evening. Hopefully Rick and his CC fared well.


----------

